# Knee joints



## romfty (Jul 13, 2013)

My neighbour  has had both knee joints replaced.............. but hasn't seemed to make him any more agile?  My left knee is playing up, freezing, collapsing etc and I went to the doc's................she had a ten second look at it over the top of her glasses and said "Well  what do you expect, I suppose you played football, rugby went sailing, walking and running when you were younger"?.

When I nodded she said, "Take my advice and stick it out as long as you can bear the pain, because if I refer you to a surgeon they'll have you in before you can blink and your knee will be chromed".!

So I haven't  moaned about it since and can still hike two  or three miles a day................but has anyone had a knee replacement and do they work?......have heard all sorts of different tales here.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jul 13, 2013)

My left knee has been acting up for several months. I have to be really careful when I change directions. Knee replacement surgery is not even in my wildest thoughts. Only if I get to the point I can no longer walk would I even consider it. 

I know several people who have had a knee replaced but haven't really questioned them about it.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jul 13, 2013)

Romfty..I had a right knee replacement two years ago this coming August.  I had two arthroscopics a few months apart by different doctors.  The first one really messed it up and the second one tried to fix it.  A few months later I went to see a highly recommended surgeon and he said we can play with this all you want, but the bottom line is you need a knee replacement.  

At this point the knee is not perfect, I doubt they really ever are, but I am pain free and able to do most of the things I did before which did not include jogging or high impact activities anyway.

It is a very painful surgery and the physical therapy is hard, and essential.  I still have some stiffness in the knee which probably would have been better, but I also have back issues I was dealing with at the same time, and couldn't do as much therapy as I probably should have.

It took about 6 months before I had good flexion in the knee and now I don't think about it much, except I never get down on my knees for any reason, which is what started this whole thing.

The replacement technology they have now is much better, and the newer generation of replacement joints last much longer and move more naturally.  I have the Stryker Get Around knee.

If you are suffering with Knee pain and limping because of it, you are doing your body more damage by throwing your weight to your other hip and knee joints and back, as well.  I think replacements are more designed to relieve pain and weakness, such as collapsing, than to improve agility, although this can certainly be a bonus if the pain is preventing you from doing normal everyday activities.

The essential part of getting a knee replacement is finding a highly qualified surgeon that specializes in knee replacements.  A 
doctor who gives you a 10 second diagnosis without even an X.ray is not qualified in my opinion to be any kind of doctor.

My word of caution is,  do not be duped into arthroscopic surgery for a quick fix.  I have since been told by a couple of doctors that this is just busy work for surgeons.  If you need a replacement, go straight for it and save yourself money and agony!

I guess the bottom line here is, when you're ready for a replacement, you'll know it!  Good luck, hope this was helpful in some way.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jul 13, 2013)

Rkunsaw--When you can't get around will make recovery much harder..when you need a replacement you might want to think about it while you can still walk.  In the meantime, stay off those knees while gardening!


----------



## romfty (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks guys, at present it is no big deal............just takes me by surprise sometimes.......your input is appreciated.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 13, 2013)

A lady I used to work with had both knees replaced, and she was very happy with the results.  I also knew a man who had one knee replacement, and was miserable, in terrible pain, and regretted the operations.  Turns out that they put the knee in at an angle, and that's what made it so painful.  He had to go back in and have it repositioned.  He never came back to work, so I don't know if that resolved his issue or not.  I think supplements like glucosamine sulfate, MSM, fish oil, etc. are useful for joint support in the meantime.


----------



## That Guy (Jul 13, 2013)

VA decided they couldn't figure out what was wrong with my leg in 1971.  Didn't know if it was left over from the war or got tweeked in big waves.  So, they gave me a cane . . .  In 1973 Stanford Hospital couldn't figure it out either and wanted to cut me open.  By then, I was walking better and surfing again.  I declined the offer.  In 1985 doctors again didn't know what was wrong but I finally got some physical therapy and that did wonders.  No spare parts but must deal with the occasional aggravation.


----------



## Anne (Jul 13, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> My left knee has been acting up for several months. I have to be really careful when I change directions. Knee replacement surgery is not even in my wildest thoughts. Only if I get to the point I can no longer walk would I even consider it.
> 
> I know several people who have had a knee replaced but haven't really questioned them about it.



rkunsaw - not making light of this in any way, but considering where you are....using a good kneeling pad helps if you're kneeling in the garden.  I never really had knee problems until a few times when I inadvertently kneeled on a rock.  *That hurts!!!!* :grumpy:

Don't know if MSM would help for that type of pain, but it sure did help me with the pain and arthritis in my hands.


----------



## That Guy (Jul 13, 2013)

Fell for the lure of advertised help for my knee and ordered a DVD "Strong Knees" . . .

According to the blurb:  "Physical therapist Chantal Donnelly created this gentle routine to help you prevent and reduce knee pain.  This simple strengthening and stretching routine targets the muscles that protect your knees and speeds healing." 

Pretty dumb of me as it's surely just the basics of what I learned in physical therapy years ago.  Oh well, I'll let you know if it's any good and then you'll see it on Craig's List . . . cheap.  (actually, I don't sell stuff anywhere but couldn't resist the comment . . .)


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 13, 2013)

Glucosamine. You can get it derived from corn nowadays (Check the label. The cheaper brands are usually bovine derived.)
So suitable for all.
Takes a good 4 weeks to kick in (no pun intended). Can make a big difference.


----------



## veejay (Jul 13, 2013)

I am on a waiting list at Public Hospital to have a total hip replacement, after a few years with  lots of pain and now not being able to walk very far , we do not have a car, so it is buses, trains, cabs or friends to get me about. I will be 73 in a couple of weeks time My xrays show bone on bone in the joint, so is very painful.  I have had some strong painkillers but they make me feel sick, so am using just Panadol Osteo, which is a help when taken on regular basis.From what I understand a hip replacement is nowhere near as bad as Knee one, and now Surgeons are doing what they call Anterior procedure, where they cut from the front of the hip, with very little muscle cut, lot less blood loss and much quicker recovery time. I still have to wait about 6 months unless there is a cancellation on the list. Being only a pensioner I can't go private, would be way past my budget. I do need to have it done as hubby is very ill with lots of problems and he won't be able to look after me, if I don't get mobile again.
Anyone else had a hip replacement and problems or how good it is??


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 13, 2013)

_I need to have my right ankle fused and both knees reconstructed, but as i will be off my feet for 3 mths due to ankle i can't get it done as my bathroom doesn't suit  my shower is in the bath, i need to check and see if there is anywhere i could stay like care afterwards, but with bone on bone with my ankle it is hard to get around, i have found Terry Whites "Strong Pain Relief" very good Veejay_


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jul 13, 2013)

*VeeJay*,  Sorry to hear about your hip.  My bro-in-law had a hip replacement about 6 years ago. He was having so much pain it became difficult for him to walk.  The replacement went well, and he is pain free now.  It didn't seem like it took him much time at all to become mobile on it afterward.  He was 75 at the time.  I have also heard that hip replacements aren't as bad as a knee.  I just hope I never have to go through another knee replacement, although now I say it was worth it.  I'd rather fall on a knife than to have to go through that again! 

 Fingers crossed for you to get bumped up on that list! 


*Jillaroo*..Sorry to hear about your situation...are you planning to have both knees done at once? Yikes!   I have known a couple of people who have done it, but I can't imagine it.  A lot of doctors won't do both at once since it's a hard recovery..but I guess if you had enough fortitude and high pain tolerance to get through the initial pain and  physical therapy it would be good to get it all over with at once.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 14, 2013)

I have one knee that barely bends, and is swollen and hurts a lot. I don't ever get on my knees anymore, and try not to get on the ground at all, since it is hard to get up again without getting on my knees. It does make gardening hard, and the bending over to reach weeds makes it hard for me to breathe, is not much better, but I can do a little at a time.
I have a friend that had one hip replacement several years ago, and recently had the other one done. She seemed to recover from it just fine, and still rides her Four-wheeler, and goes kayaking , so it must have helped a lot.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 18, 2013)

_Hello Ashleyperry if you look at the top of the forum you will find a thread called Introductions, if you like pop on there and introduce yourself to us all as a lot might miss seeing this post from you   _


----------



## TICA (Jul 18, 2013)

My mom has had knee problems all of her life from having a mild case (if there is such a thing) of polio as a child.  Over the years, she has had muscles in both knees rotated, knee caps removed, and three knee replacements.  The first one fell apart after 13 years and no doctor wanted to touch it because of the risk of her losing the leg as the circulation is very bad.  She finally found a wonderful doctor who said he couldn't let her live out her life in that much pain, so he took the precautions and had a team of Dr's in the OR in case things went south.  It didn't and she recovered pretty good.  So good that he replaced her other knee last year.  Mom is 86 and couldn't do a whole lot of physio but enough that she can get around.  She's used a walker for longer than I can remember and still does, but at 86 she still lives by herself and is not in the pain that she had been for years.   She still gets some pain but is very thankful she was able to have the operations.


----------



## Rainee (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi I have a friend who has had a total hip replacement and she says its the best thing she could have had done.. 
she loves ballroom dancing and hadn`t been able to do it nor rock n roll , so since having it done she is back to doing 
all she did before and now no pain at all.. if everyone had results like this it would be wonderful but you hear of others.. 
that didn`t work for me they say and I am still in a lot of pain.. for me I don`t have that but do have bad knees but 
unfortunately I cannot have them replaced even if I needed it as the nerves are damaged behind the knees.. due to a 
car accident in my early 20s.. it wasn`t even my fault either.. but it left me with damaged nerves so its a grin and bear it 
problem and there is nothing they can do.. even pills don`t work I have tried lots but I might try Terry White chemist meds and give them a go.. one doctor told me to just take Aspirin as its a pain reliever also anti inflammatory but you can`t take too many of them in a day can you.. oh well such is life.. but Veejay hope your operation happens sooner for you and you can get back to normal and look after your husband.. that alone will make you heal better as you will be focused on looking after James you will do it .. knee replacements work for some ok and others not so good , I guess it all depends on the surgeon and your attitude to exercise and doing all the rehab you need to get better quick.. another friend didn`t do the exercises and rehabs and it didn`t work too well for her she still has some pain.. and movements not so good or steady..


----------



## kel397 (Jan 1, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _I need to have my right ankle fused and both knees reconstructed, but as i will be off my feet for 3 mths due to ankle i can't get it done as my bathroom doesn't suit  my shower is in the bath, i need to check and see if there is anywhere i could stay like care afterwards, but with bone on bone with my ankle it is hard to get around, i have found Terry Whites "Strong Pain Relief" very good Veejay_



Hi Jillaroo,
I had my right ankle fused some 13 years ago and it was the best thing I ever did - wish I had the operation earlier but I was under the delusion that a "fusion" would leave me with a club foot. I just had my left knee replaced on December 4 and have just joined this forum - you welcomed me yesterday! I have a Total Knee Replacement Tips & Advice DVD available in both PAL and NTSC formats at www.jointreconstructions.com.au - highly recommend it if you go down that path - includes my journey before during and after hospital, interviews with leading world-acclaimed orthopaedic surgeon (I shoot his teaching videos for him), interviews with two physiotherapists, interviews with two other patients at different recovery stages and a full Pre-Admission Clinic which answers a lot of questions people have about a Total Knee Replacement.
Kel397 (male)


----------

